# for a set amount of money would you............................



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok fairly simple here. i ask the first question you can answer yes or no then ask someone else a question with a set amount of money. me and my freinds do it when we get bored. so here goes.




for $400 would you put rotten strawberries into a pie and sell it at a bake sale?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes.

For $20 would you decorate your yard for Halloween around Valentine's Day?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Id do that for free!!! just for the looks!

For $500 would you take $5 from work?? :cop:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yes because im the boss and what i do for a living it's no ones money except for my own because im hired to remove ALL debris lol (the only thing i have ever found was change though darn it!, but all the change i find goes into my vacation money zephyrhills jugs) If I worked for another company than no.:angel: 


For 300.00 would you streak down your street in the middle of the day?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No ..... I wouldn't do that.


For 25$ would you remove all the snow chucks from the tire well from cars stopped at a street light?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah if people had a problem then they would go around!!

for $50 would you go christmas caroling and sing a song about the easter bunny??


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, that would be funny.

For $2,000 would you quit your job and the next day sit outside the building you used to work at with a little tin cup begging for change?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha Nah... I would just be blending in with the scenery if i did that!

for 75.00 would you great a stranger the same way your dogs meet and greet?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nah they would probly call the cops around here!


for $200 would you eat a worm and ketchup sandwich if the worms were cooked?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Nope. For $400 would you eat non-cooked chocolate covered ants?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it would have to be less than a handful! lol

For 200 bucks would you jump your hated neighbors fence while they were home and do a cannon ball in their pool???


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

no but when i was little and my fish died i threw it in the neighbors pool.


fo $60 would you eat a grass and dead leaf salad with blue cheese dressing?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sure, if I could add bacon bits!

LOL @ the dead fish in the neighbor's pool!

For $100 would you get a very obviouse fake spray on tan and wear a t-shirt that says "I spent my spring break in Cancoon"?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah why not!!!!!:roll: 

for $80 would you bring your pitbull to the dog park then scream at someone to get their lab away from your dog before your dog gets hurt by the lab?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

I WOULD DO THAT FOR NUTHIN....Everytime we got to any park our dogs behave and everyone elses's is both not on a leash and aggressive to our dogs!


For $100 would you drink a glass of millk that has been sitting out for 2 weeks?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hayell no! lol there isn't many things that i would say no to, but that would be one of em!

for 60 would you go to your local thrift store and donate your garbage?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

definately...that would be hilarious!!!!


For $100 would you pee a coke can and let your friend drink it???????


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

since i ma girl i dont think i could!!!! i would try to get someone else to then i would give it to someone i didnt like much.


for $170 would you put a bright yellow sticky note on a police car making a fake parking ticket and write down the police stations phone number?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> since i ma girl i dont think i could!!!! i would try to get someone else to then i would give it to someone i didnt like much.
> 
> for $170 would you put a bright yellow sticky note on a police car making a fake parking ticket and write down the police stations phone number?


Haha yes!!!

For 80 would you go three streets down and start washing peoples car windows?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah i would!!! 

for $100 would you go to the grocery store pick items off the shelf and tell people to by them from you instead of the store?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That would be hilariouse! Oh yeah.

For $100 would you march down Main Street playing a trumpet very badly and act as if you had a whole band behind you?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nope not unless i wanted a milk shake or burger thrown at me! 


for $95 would you walk around the mall dressed in your prom outfit with a sash that says prom king or queen?


----------



## skaytechik69901 (Feb 3, 2008)

yes I would it would be cool to have all the attention


for $100 would you let your dog poop on the front steps of someone you didnt like?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i let my dog do that one tim on someones VERY WELL manicured lawn infront of everyone cuz their son at thye time was my age (14) for making fun of my little brother they were all scrraming at me to pick it up but i just left!! so yes i would.


for 30$ would you walk around in a house cat costume with a sign saying house cats have the ability to kill any breed of dog would you ban them to??


----------



## skaytechik69901 (Feb 3, 2008)

no
for $200 would you walk around a heavy populated area with a sign saying that you are royality and everyone should bow down to you?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sure why not!!!



for $47 would you go grocery shopping with a paper bag over your head and two eye holes in it?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes.

For $2 would you attempt to swallow a tablespoon full of cinnamon?

http://www.break.com/index/another-hot-chick-tries-cinamon-challenge.html


----------



## Ashelee (Apr 1, 2008)

ahhaha no, tried it once (dont ask, I was stupid and my brother told me to and I had NO idea hahaha). 


for $100 would you knock on your neighbors door and moon them when they answered?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, I'm cool with my neighbor like that....

For $200 would you drink a bottle of ipecac?

http://www.break.com/index/ipecac.html


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

NesOne said:


> Yes, I'm cool with my neighbor like that....
> 
> For $200 would you drink a bottle of ipecac?
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/ipecac.html


NO WAY!!! That stuff is DANGEROUS!!! It used to be found in first aid kits commonly to induce vomitting, but now is recommended NOT TO BE USED!!!! It has been found to make people vomit extremely violently which can cause ripping/tearing inside your throat! (And that is being used as directed not drinking the whole bottle). $200 isn't worth that to me!!!!:hammer:

For $500 would you go downtown (where ever you live) crossdressed and hit on someone of your same sex?????


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sure where i live there are people crazier then that!!


for $68 would you walk around your local mall with a mustache and beard drawn on your face in pink and blue marker?


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

nah i dont need to do that!

for $1,300 would you dress like a hard core biker and go to church in all leather and a hells angel logo on your shirt along with spiked wrist bands and a beer bottle in both hands?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

No.

For $20 would you take a box of "pot brownies" to your local police station?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol. sure thing!!!! 

for $60 would you borrow a friends subway unfiorm walk into your closest subway and say you just got hired and work there for the day??


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Not for $60. That's less than 8 buck an hour.

For $100 would you chase 3 chickens down Main Street?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

sure, i wouldnt need to do much chasing before they get ran over though.

for $780 would you would you wear an entire outfit all day made from tin foil and plastic wrap. this includes underwear and socks and shoes!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes.

For $7500 would you shave your head? (this applies only to the ladies, guys... I know you would do it in a heartbeat)


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol........ur kidding me right!!!!!!!:rofl: sorry but i have very long hair i trim it myself and there is no way ANYBODY can get me to cut it i hate short hair on women. dont get me wrong it looks good on some woman but i dont believe women were meant to have short hair.


any way for $97 would you go around the most crowded part of your town asking people to vote for you to become leader of the world and if they do they get everything they ever dreamed of for free?


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah we hav some weirdos here so people would not be too surprised!
for $8,000 would you eat pickled cat poo?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Sure, if I could put salt on it.  

For $20 would you tell your best friend that you have been having sexual fantasies about them, and then offer them a beer?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

without a doubt....
the real question should be for $100 would you act on this "so-called" fantasy????????


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nope i wouldnt im already tied down!!

for $475 would you dress super nice and richy looking then go around town with a dirty old can asking for change?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh yeah. If anyone said anything, I'd say I got the outfit at Goodwill. I've been job hunting all day!!

For $200, would you record a video about abstenance and try to sell it on the internet as a porno?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nah....theres TOO much of that kinda junk going around! 

hmmm for $15 would you put yout tongue in a light bulb socket?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Sure, I'd just make sure it was unplugged...

For $38 would you wear your shoes on the wrong feet at work all day?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nah sounds too uncomftorbal i cant even stand walking in heels for mor then a few hours!! i wear oonly tims jordans nikes and, and ones. so if i cant stand heels what makes you think im gonna wear my shoes on the wrong feet!? (i know some girl i am!):roll: 

for $88 would you get those dog treats that look like chocolate chip cookois so they next time you have an importaint work meeteing you can hand them out to EVERYONE there telling them they are home made??


----------



## skaytechik69901 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would do that for free. It just sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
For $100 would you go through a highly populated area and strip down to no clothes and run around screaming "look at me goooooooooooo"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

skaytechik69901 said:


> I would do that for free. It just sounds like fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> For $100 would you go through a highly populated area and strip down to no clothes and run around screaming "look at me goooooooooooo"


No I am to heavy for $100 you have to pay by the pound lol...

For $10,000 would you move away states away from your family?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

no i hate being away from people im close to i would move there to get the money then move right back though!

for $34 would you lick someones sweaty foot?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

sure, someone being my wife, HAHAHAHA.

for $81 would you lick all of your dog's paws after a 30 minute walk on city sidewalks?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i think im good with that.

for $77 would you set up a small table in a local grocery store grab some food off the shelf pour a cup of juice sit down and start eating like your in the comfort of your own home?


----------

